# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  حل مشكلة الكيبورد لا يكتب بعض الحروف

## mohamed73

في بعض الأحيان أثناء استخدامنا للحاسب الآلي نجد أن هناك بعض الأزرار في الكي بورد قد تعطلت و هذا الأمر مزعج جدا ، و هناك عدد من الطرق تمكنك من التخلص من هذه المشكلة.*الطريقة الأولى إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر*– لن تحدث مشكلة في لوحة المفاتيح  الخاصة بك فقط لأن لوحة المفاتيح أو النظام الذي يعمل عليه جهاز الكمبيوتر  الخاص بك يتعطل بطريقة ما، بمجرد أن لا تعمل لوحة المفاتيح، يمكنك أولاً  إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر، يمكن أن تؤدي إعادة التشغيل البسيطة إلى حل مشكلات  الكمبيوتر دائمًا. – بدون لوحة المفاتيح ، يمكنك استخدام الماوس  لإعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر، إذا كان جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك يعمل بنظام  Windows 10، فاستخدم الماوس للنقر فوق الزر “ابدأ”، ثم انقر فوق رمز الطاقة  وحدد “إعادة التشغيل”.– إذا كان جهاز  الكمبيوتر الخاص بك يعمل بنظام Windows 7، استخدم الماوس للنقر فوق الزر  “ابدأ”، ثم انقر فوق رمز المزيد من الخيارات لتحديد إعادة التشغيل.*الطريقة الثانية ضبط إعدادات لوحة المفاتيح*–  هناك بعض مميزات مفاتيح الوصول السهل، مثل مفاتيح Sticky، تساعدك على  التحكم بلوحة المفاتيح بشكل أفضل، ولكن قد تواجه بعض المشكلات مثل لوحة  المفاتيح هذه لن تكتب مشكلة عند تمكين واحد أو أكثر من ميزات لوحة المفاتيح  هذه، لذلك عندما لا تعمل لوحة المفاتيح، تأكد من إيقاف تشغيل مفاتيح  الوصول السهل لأن هذه الطريقة ساعدت العديد من المستخدمين.– إذا كان جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك يعمل بنظام Windows 10:على  شريط مهام سطح المكتب، انقر فوق الزر “ابدأ”، ثم انقر أيقونة الإعدادات  لإظهار نافذة الإعدادات، انقر فوق سهولة الوصول، انقر فوق لوحة المفاتيح،  ثم انظر إلى حالة استخدام “المفاتيح اللاصقة” أو “تبديل المفاتيح” أو  “استخدام مفاتيح التصفية”، إذا كان أي منهم قيد التشغيل، فانتقل إلى  “إيقاف”، ثم انتقل إلى الخطوة التالية، إذا بقوا جميعًا في وضع إيقاف  التشغيل، فانتقل إلى الطريقة التالية.– إذا كان جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك يعمل بنظام Windows 7:  على شريط مهام سطح المكتب، انقر فوق  الزر “ابدأ”، ثم حدد “لوحة التحكم”،  انقر فوق ” سهولة الوصول”، انقر فوق  تغيير كيفية عمل لوحة المفاتيح .–  تأكد من أن العناصر الثلاثة التي تعمل  على تشغيل “المفاتيح اللاصقة” و ”  تشغيل مفاتيح التبديل” و ” تشغيل مفاتيح التصفية”  لم يتم تحديدها، حاول  كتابة بعض الكلمات باستخدام لوحة المفاتيح لمعرفة ما إذا كان يعمل.*الطريقة الثالثة إعادة تثبيت برنامج تشغيل لوحة المفاتيح*–  يمكن أن يسبب برنامج تشغيل لوحة مفاتيح خاطئ أو مفقود أو تالف هذه  المشكلة، يمكنك محاولة إزالة تثبيت برنامج تشغيل لوحة المفاتيح على جهاز  الكمبيوتر الخاص بك ثم السماح لـ Windows بإعادة تثبيته تلقائيًا.– افتح إدارة الأجهزة، إذا كنت تستخدم نظام التشغيل Windows 10، على شريط مهام سطح المكتب، فانقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الزر “ابدأ” لتحديد Device Manager.–  انقر نقرًا مزدوجًا فوق لوحة المفاتيح، ثم انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن على  برنامج تشغيل لوحة المفاتيح لتحديد إلغاء تثبيت الجهاز، بمجرد القيام بذلك،  أعد تشغيل الكمبيوتر، يجب على Windows إعادة تثبيت برنامج تشغيل لوحة المفاتيح تلقائيًا.–  حاول كتابة كلمة باستخدام لوحة المفاتيح لمعرفة ما إذا كانت تعمل جيدا،  إذا قمت بكتابة كل الحروف بنجاح فقد تم حل المشكلة، إذا كنت لا تزال غير  قادر على الكتابة على لوحة المفاتيح، فلا تشعر بالإحباط، فانتقل إلى  الطريقة التالية.*الطريقة الرابعة تحديث برنامج تشغيل لوحة المفاتيح*–  إذا لم تؤد عملية إعادة تثبيت برنامج تشغيل لوحة المفاتيح للأسف إلى حل  مشكلة لوحة المفاتيح لديك، فمن الأفضل أن تقوم بتحديث برنامج تشغيل لوحة  المفاتيح لديك لضمان حصولك على أحدث إصدار صحيح على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص  بك.– يمكنك تحديث برنامج تشغيل لوحة  المفاتيح يدويًا عن طريق الانتقال إلى موقع ويب الخاص بالشركة المصنعة  للوحة المفاتيح، والبحث عن أحدث برنامج تشغيل صحيح، تأكد من اختيار برنامج  التشغيل الوحيد المتوافق مع إصدار Windows.*الطريقة الخامسة جرب هذا الإصلاح إذا كنت تستخدم لوحة مفاتيح USB*إذا  للأسف، فشلت جميع الإصلاحات المذكورة أعلاه في مساعدتك وكنت تستخدم لوحة  مفاتيح USB، يمكنك محاولة توصيل لوحة المفاتيح بمنفذ USB آخر للتحقق مما  إذا كانت تعمل كمنفذ قديم رث يمكن أن يؤدي إلى عدم عمل لوحة المفاتيح لديك. *الطريقة السادسة جرب هذا الإصلاح إذا كنت تستخدم لوحة مفاتيح لاسلكية*–  إذا للأسف، فشلت الطرق الخمس الأولى في مساعدتك وكنت تستخدم لوحة مفاتيح  لاسلكية، فحاول إعادة توصيل لوحة المفاتيح بجهاز الكمبيوتر الذي يعمل بنظام  Windows.– إليك كيفية القيام بذلك:  أخرج مستقبل USB من الكمبيوتر، على شريط المهام على سطح مكتب الكمبيوتر،  انقر فوق الزر “ابدأ” لتحديد رمز الطاقة، ثم حدد إيقاف التشغيل، أخرج  البطاريات من لوحة المفاتيح، قم بتوصيل مستقبل USB بمنفذ USB.بدوره على جهاز الكمبيوتر  الخاص بك، إذا كانت كلمة المرور مطلوبة، انقر فوق أيقونة “سهولة الوصول”  لتحديد لوحة المفاتيح على الشاشة، أعد البطاريات إلى لوحة المفاتيح. (أو  يمكنك تجربة البطاريات الجديدة).

----------

